# how do I get fire to come out of the exhaust?



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

so I would like for my car to spit flames when shift at high RMP/WOT ... what do I need?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

WOT box utilizing the 2 step would do a nice job of that.

Also, some big overlap cams like IE's big profile cams would probably do it too.


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

boss281 said:


> so I would like for my car to spit flames when shift at high RMP/WOT ... what do I need?


Lower it:thumbup:

But seriously, ^ will work


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

running rich with some detonation will have you spitting some flames and shooting an ak 47 out of your exhaust. launch control 2 step will help you spit some fire and shoot an ak 47 with a banana clip.

its cool, i took a girl out on a date, met her father before taking the girl out. told the father i was going to drive safe and take care of his daughter. he followed us outside waving, i turned on the car and took off and all i heard was gun shots coming from the exhaust ( had open downpipe at the time ). I saw him ducking in my rear view.


----------



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

groggory said:


> WOT box utilizing the 2 step would do a nice job of that.
> 
> Also, some big overlap cams like IE's big profile cams would probably do it too.



ummmm... can you elaborate on the wot box 2 step set up?




and yes I'm in the process of cutting my springs to go lower...


----------



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

rosasjonathan said:


> running rich with some detonation will have you spitting some flames and shooting an ak 47 out of your exhaust. launch control 2 step will help you spit some fire and shoot an ak 47 with a banana clip.
> 
> its cool, i took a girl out on a date, met her father before taking the girl out. told the father i was going to drive safe and take care of his daughter. he followed us outside waving, i turned on the car and took off and all i heard was gun shots coming from the exhaust ( had open downpipe at the time ). I saw him ducking in my rear view.



lol thats hilarious!


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

boss281 said:


> ummmm... can you elaborate on the wot box 2 step set up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) I hope you're kidding about cutting the springs. If you aren't, you need to sell the VW and buy a Honda. 

2.) The WOT box allows you to keep the accelerator pinned to the floor when you push the clutch in. It cuts ignition for a set time period to keep the engine from over revving while continuing to inject fuel which ignites in the exhaust manifold and keeps the turbo spooled.

3.) The 2 step portion is referred to as launch control. Same principle as before but for launching from a standstill. Clutch in, floor it, ignition cuts at whatever RPM you're set to, fuel is still injected, igniting in the manifold to spool the turbo so you have boost immediately upon launch.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

xxsur3shotxx said:


> 1.) I hope you're kidding about cutting the springs. If you aren't, you need to sell the VW and buy a Honda.
> 
> 2.) The WOT box allows you to keep the accelerator pinned to the floor when you push the clutch in. It cuts ignition for a set time period to keep the engine from over revving while continuing to inject fuel which ignites in the exhaust manifold and keeps the turbo spooled.
> 
> 3.) The 2 step portion is referred to as launch control. Same principle as before but for launching from a standstill. Clutch in, floor it, ignition cuts at whatever RPM you're set to, fuel is still injected, igniting in the manifold to spool the turbo so you have boost immediately upon launch.


Oops, I meant No-Lift-Shift aka Flat Shift ...

2 step aka launch control is as surshot said it is.

The WOT Box is easily google'able. 

http://tinyurl.com/ye6wpr7


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

didnt we have one of these stupid arse fukn threads a few weeks ago??


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

sureshot. he was joking.

wot box is an electronic device that makes it easier for you to no-lift shift ( launching when you put it in gear while still having your foot on the gas ), and 2 step which holds your launch at an rpm to help you get a better launch without over revving and spinning tires no traction.

if your using eurodyne maestro, one of the features is a 2 step launch control.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> didnt we have one of these stupid arse fukn threads a few weeks ago??


Probably. I felt like feeding the fire today.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Lame ass thread.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Antilag & NLS = Fire


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

the 1st time I did 2step via Maestro 7



:facepalm:


----------



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

xxsur3shotxx said:


> 1.) I hope you're kidding about cutting the springs. If you aren't, you need to sell the VW and buy a Honda.
> 
> 2.) The WOT box allows you to keep the accelerator pinned to the floor when you push the clutch in. It cuts ignition for a set time period to keep the engine from over revving while continuing to inject fuel which ignites in the exhaust manifold and keeps the turbo spooled.
> 
> 3.) The 2 step portion is referred to as launch control. Same principle as before but for launching from a standstill. Clutch in, floor it, ignition cuts at whatever RPM you're set to, fuel is still injected, igniting in the manifold to spool the turbo so you have boost immediately upon launch.





rosasjonathan said:


> sureshot. he was joking.
> 
> wot box is an electronic device that makes it easier for you to no-lift shift ( launching when you put it in gear while still having your foot on the gas ), and 2 step which holds your launch at an rpm to help you get a better launch without over revving and spinning tires no traction.
> 
> if your using eurodyne maestro, one of the features is a 2 step launch control.


THANK YOU soon as I'm done cutting the srings and painting my race stripes I'll bet getting a box


TheBossQ said:


> Lame ass thread.


:sly:


----------



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> Antilag & NLS = Fire


:thumbup:


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

I for one wish this sh1t never became available to us. It seems every week at GTG's there's one more idiot using it on the street to impress his buddies.


----------



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

On a serious note, I think it would look cool to have a fire ball come out of my side exahust instead if a puff of black smoke (running a bit rich) 


...and no, I'm not cutting my srings (or adding race stripes) already got coils 

I just love how The Tex reacts to those type of comments....


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

You can rig a spark plug into your exhaust to ignite the rich mix


Ps... This is totally not the vague way to do stuff


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

big stickers fo show. and NAWZ. lots of it.


----------



## jluck1 (May 5, 2011)

boss281 said:


> so I would like for my car to spit flames when shift at high RMP/WOT ... what do I need?


this is easy....drill hole through floor, in to muffler, have buddy (the second to dumbest you have),pour gas in muffler, have another buddy (the dumbest you have) hang out the trunk with a bic.....kaaa wooof....:laugh:

really though.....don't.:facepalm:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

boss281 said:


> so I would like for my car to spit flames when shift at high RMP/WOT ... what do I need?


 http://www.hotlicksexhaust.com/

Friend of mine used their kit on his 1967 Mustang. Pretty simple to setup.

Though you can't have a Cat on the car and need to run rich for the fuel to burn.

Personally I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## joey3131 (Aug 7, 2011)

You might be able to spit flame with out 2 step u just can't be running a cat


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

When I had my ko3 pegged out with some 93 in the tank plus a couple gallons of cam2. running catless of course she would make some nice flames. now with the 50 trim still catless, I run maestro but I dont turn on my 2 step or wot box features and I can make it do it. And dont do it on a cold motor let that thing get nice and warm. I have also popped turbo mani studs before with NLS and 2step so be warned can cause damage even worse


----------



## boss281 (May 24, 2008)

Rac_337 said:


> big stickers fo show. and NAWZ. lots of it.


YES! finally someone who gets my style! :laugh:



jluck1 said:


> this is easy....drill hole through floor, in to muffler, have buddy (the second to dumbest you have),pour gas in muffler, have another buddy (the dumbest you have) hang out the trunk with a bic.....kaaa wooof....:laugh:
> 
> really though.....don't.:facepalm:


my second dumbest buddy just became my dumbest buddy ......:banghead:



joey3131 said:


> You might be able to spit flame with out 2 step u just can't be running a cat


I'm running a 3" catless DP but I dont get any flames


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

This thread is full of stupid lol

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey3131 (Aug 7, 2011)

Your exhaust might be to big only.cars u really see showing flame are art 4 n Mazda speed 3 ect. Just don't thing with a small exhaust


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> This thread is full of stupid lol
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


this :facepalm:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

This thread has run its course. Please everybody.

End the thread. Do not post any more or reply to this post.


----------



## abramite1040 (May 21, 2010)

....


----------



## Matt_Dubbing_Lopez (Jun 10, 2009)

The idea of 2-Stepping/antilag is not to shoot fire, its a launch control so you can build boost. Ppl are doing this for the wrong reason :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Matt_Dubbing_Lopez said:


> The idea of 2-Stepping/antilag is not to shoot fire, its a launch control so you can build boost. Ppl are doing this for the wrong reason :facepalm:


it's the new rice bro :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

IB4TL :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

THERE is ALOT of BAD info here


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Get an inline fuel pump and run some fuel line to the exhaust from a fuel source with the pump in between. Tap a hole into the exhaust and adapt an injector to that hole (toward the end of the exhaust). Tap another hole and attach a spark plug. Wire everything to a switch. Wala! Flames! :laugh: :thumbdown: :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


>


break out the longcat already :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


>


Lol g-dammit not this. :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

travis_gli said:


> Lol g-dammit not this. :laugh:


Yep...


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

yes my neighbor thinks this is cool as well. he set his rev limit to 5k on his ms, then used Hard igntion cut to shoot bangs out his exhaust so he revs it up till redline (5k) and bang.. and he claims its the same thoery of launch control.. i laughed and showed him your cat picture. lol

ill find the video of it too.. its a good one.. not so good for his turbo though

i just laughed


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

boost_addict said:


> yes my neighbor thinks this is cool as well. he set his rev limit to 5k on his ms, then used Hard igntion cut to shoot bangs out his exhaust so he revs it up till redline (5k) and bang.. and he claims its the same thoery of launch control.. i laughed and showed him your cat picture. lol
> 
> ill find the video of it too.. its a good one.. not so good for his turbo though
> 
> i just laughed


:facepalm:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


>


das hawt


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

boost_addict said:


> yes my neighbor thinks this is cool as well. he set his rev limit to 5k on his ms, then used Hard igntion cut to shoot bangs out his exhaust so he revs it up till redline (5k) and bang.. and he claims its the same thoery of launch control.. i laughed and showed him your cat picture. lol
> 
> ill find the video of it too.. its a good one.. not so good for his turbo though
> 
> i just laughed



yes he tells me its same idea as my launch on my vems.. and then replys that his vrt sounds better then my 16vt launch control..

its ashame these retards posted this cat picture.. it would have been nnice for someone to explain what true launch contorl is and clear up all this misinformation. now it just needs to be locked. and explain how bad hard ignition cut is for your turbo


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

boost_addict said:


> yes he tells me its same idea as my launch on my vems.. and then replys that his vrt sounds better then my 16vt launch control..
> 
> its ashame these retards posted this cat picture.. it would have been nnice for someone to explain what true launch contorl is and clear up all this misinformation. now it just needs to be locked. and explain how bad hard ignition cut is for your turbo


Maybe we should make a new thread and get it on the FAQ.

This thread has been pwned by king longcat


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i lol king long cat haha


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

hey hey hey. The OP didn't want information on launch control. He just wants to shoot flames out of his exhaust. :laugh:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

well as the vr6t video shows. hard ignition cut. it will trash your turbo but hey i gues it does shoot flames.. 

i love the idiots in here.. i havent clicked on the 1.8t forum in months.. first day i do and look what i get into.. see ya in another couple months..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

boost_addict said:


> well as the vr6t video shows. hard ignition cut. it will trash your turbo but hey i gues it does shoot flames..
> 
> i love the idiots in here.. i havent clicked on the 1.8t forum in months.. first day i do and look what i get into.. see ya in another couple months..


:wave:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

:facepalm: kids these days. I unfortunatly was shooting flames out of mine with no wot box but i also wasnt trying for flames. Had a boost leak which was making me run a little rich, combine that with high rpm shifts, a 3" tbe with no cat or resonator and boom you have big flames:thumbdown: only thing cool about it was lighting up the whole highway at 2 am:laugh:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> :facepalm: kids these days. I unfortunatly was shooting flames out of mine with no wot box but i also wasnt trying for flames. Had a boost leak which was making me run a little rich, combine that with high rpm shifts, a 3" tbe with no cat or resonator and boom you have big flames:thumbdown: only thing cool about it was lighting up the whole highway at 2 am:laugh:


Or you can run a catless / resonatorless setup (2.5") with an APR tune. Usually when I get on it hard and shift at higher RPM's I get a nice crack. Don't know if theres anything shooting out the back though. Maybe thats why cars stay so far back on the highway in work traffic. :sly:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

travis_gli said:


> Or you can run a catless / resonatorless setup (2.5") with an APR tune. Usually when I get on it hard and shift at higher RPM's I get a nice crack. Don't know if theres anything shooting out the back though. Maybe thats why cars stay so far back on the highway in work traffic. :sly:


 Perhaps it was my apr doing it then and not a small boost leak like i had suspected. I assumed it was a boost leak seeing how a week after it started happening i blew my intercooler hose off and couldnt figure out how to keep it on.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> Perhaps it was my apr doing it then and not a small boost leak like i had suspected. I assumed it was a boost leak seeing how a week after it started happening i blew my intercooler hose off and couldnt figure out how to keep it on.


It might have been the APR tune. Were you running the 93 octane tune? I love my APR tune it has some major balls behind it.


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

you place a honda civic inside your exhaust and crack your v tech...

or 

use your exhaust pipe as a gas tank


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

travis_gli said:


> It might have been the APR tune. Were you running the 93 octane tune? I love my APR tune it has some major balls behind it.


 Indeed 93 and stock are all i got:thumbup::thumbup: Im kind of debating switching to the unitronics stage 2 though


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Any difference in the 2?


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

travis_gli said:


> Any difference in the 2?


 Apr and uni? Apr's stage 2 is only the code for cat delete no hp gain, where as uni is actually a hp gain and from what i've heard it puts your boost up higher then apr's as well. Im currently running 18 steady and i was told uni is around 20-22ish. Probably not worth it but atleast ill have it then when i go bigger turbo so upgrades will be cheaper. My apr seems to surge a bit as well, ive tried switching up different n75's, checking for leaks, and making sure everything else is good.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> Apr and uni? Apr's stage 2 is only the code for cat delete no hp gain, where as uni is actually a hp gain and from what i've heard it puts your boost up higher then apr's as well. Im currently running 18 steady and i was told uni is around 20-22ish. Probably not worth it but atleast ill have it then when i go bigger turbo so upgrades will be cheaper. My apr seems to surge a bit as well, ive tried switching up different n75's, checking for leaks, and making sure everything else is good.


If your on the k03s I doubt you'll hold anymore than 18 steady. I'm holding around 18 steady and spiking around 23 or so with APR's 93 octane program.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

travis_gli said:


> If your on the k03s I doubt you'll hold anymore than 18 steady. I'm holding around 18 steady and spiking around 23 or so with APR's 93 octane program.


 Yea thats the same spike as me as well. I've heard from some individual tuners and a uni guy that the stock turbo "can" handle 26 before blowing into pieces but obviously the higher you go the shorter the life, and i wouldnt want to run anymore then 21 or 22 steady on a stock one.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> Yea thats the same spike as me as well. I've heard from some individual tuners and a uni guy that the stock turbo "can" handle 26 before blowing into pieces but obviously the higher you go the shorter the life, and i wouldnt want to run anymore then 21 or 22 steady on a stock one.


I wouldn't spend $500 for a few extra PSI. Rather save the $500 and put it toward a frankenturbo or BT setup which is what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

stock turbo at 26psi. is like 5psi on my turbo.. get a big one, my girl doesnt even drive on a K03 or 4. and thats in the wagon with the baby in the back.. so if she can handle bt im sure u ladies can


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

boost_addict said:


> stock turbo at 26psi. is like 5psi on my turbo.. get a big one, my girl doesnt even drive on a K03 or 4. and thats in the wagon with the baby in the back.. so if she can handle bt im sure u ladies can


 Never said i had a problem handling it, nor am i a lady, thank you. Never said i would run a stock turbo at 26 either:screwy: I planned on going frankenturbo eventually but i dont really want anything crazy since this is my dd. I drive 100+miles a day so i need reliability and some fuel mileage.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> Never said i had a problem handling it, nor am i a lady, thank you. Never said i would run a stock turbo at 26 either:screwy: I planned on going frankenturbo eventually but i dont really want anything crazy since this is my dd. I drive 100+miles a day so i need reliability and some fuel mileage.


I'm in the same boat :thumbup:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i DD my gti. only car i have that is registered. if i keep it under 5psi i get about 37-38 mpg.. thank you vems.. and my vems is more reliable then any 10 year old motornic system


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

boost_addict said:


> i DD my gti. only car i have that is registered. if i keep it under 5psi i get about 37-38 mpg.. thank you vems.. and my vems is more reliable then any 10 year old motornic system


 37-38 In a 1.8t huh? Ill believe it when i see it.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Avg29-31 mpg in my 30r/cam'd/etc unitronic custom BT file..and i rip constantly...for 3+years...no meth(yet)

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

thats highway yes.. and its a 16v not 1.8t. and im on standalone not some dog **** chip tune


----------



## v-dub-p (Aug 10, 2011)

what about run a open dump valve. that would make it run rich when comming off the throttle


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

no it wouldnt dump valve just lets exhaust gas to ground instead of going through turbo and spooling it more.. has NOTHING to do with fuel.. this forum :banghead:


----------



## v-dub-p (Aug 10, 2011)

v-dub-p said:


> what about run a open dump valve. that would make it run rich when comming off the throttle





donkey said:


> no it wouldnt dump valve just lets exhaust gas to ground instead of going through turbo and spooling it more.. has NOTHING to do with fuel.. this forum :banghead:



lol exhaust gas?

no a dump valve release boost pressure to stop compresser stall. on vag engines it has to be recirculated other wise if its dumped to atmosphere it makes the engine run rich becasue the air thats already been counted is beeing lost, so it still fuels for the air you dumped.


before making wise cracks think before you type and send :screwy:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

no retard. a dump valve is for a waste gate.. 

a blow of valve or diverter valve thats not hooked up to recirc is what you mean..


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

thats why its called a DUMP tube off your wastegate valve.

you are talking abouta blow off valve.. 

dumbass :banghead:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

v-dub-p said:


> lol exhaust gas?
> 
> no a dump valve release boost pressure to stop compresser stall. on vag engines it has to be recirculated other wise if its dumped to atmosphere it makes the engine run rich becasue the air thats already been counted is beeing lost, so it still fuels for the air you dumped.
> 
> ...


And this is why vortex is going to sh!t... fast. :facepalm:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

people like that are why this forum blows.. you travis are correct


----------



## v-dub-p (Aug 10, 2011)

what your refering to is called a waste gate, 

read first line

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowoff_valve

this is what goes on your exhaust


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wastegate

i forget most here are yanks, but it is called a dump vale as well as a blow off valve


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

v-dub-p said:


> what your refering to is called a waste gate,
> 
> read first line
> 
> ...


I was actually referring to the arguing and bickering going on here. In reality you are both right I've heard wastegates called dumpvalves as well as bov / recirc valves called dump valves. Dump valve is just a nickname for the valve. They both release pressure hence the "dump" in the name. They are dumping pressure. That's what a dump valve was designed to do. A dump valve is just a type of valve. Blow off / recirc valve and wastegate is a more proper / detailed name for the valves (labels what the valve is used for) as dump valve again is just the type of valve. :thumbup: Now knock the arguing off over dumb sh!t.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i give up retard.. dump refers to wg always has always will.. OPEN DUMP..

maybe if either of you had an external wg you would know... so i guess your right.. in the land of puussy shiit when you dont have an external wg u like to call your bov a dump valve.. 

here in the US we yanks refer to dump as wg. 


wheres that vote for bt and puussyT seperate forums


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

boost_addict said:


> i give up retard.. dump refers to wg always has always will.. OPEN DUMP..
> 
> maybe if either of you had an external wg you would know...
> 
> wheres that vote for bt and puussyT seperate forums


Dude you need to clean the sand from your vagina and calm the f*ck down. Even Forge refers to BOV and recirc valves as dump valves. If you don't believe me go on their site and look. Instead of being an @ss to me admit to yourself that you are half right. Like I said earlier a dump valve is a type of valve. There are ball valves, pinch valves, needle valves, pressure release valves and the best of all a dump valve. These all have different more precise names when put into use for a specific job. Again we can take dump valve for instance. It dumps pressure. A BOV / recirc valve dumps pressure, so does a wastegate so they are considered dump valves. Again I have heard both BOV / recirc valves and wastegates refered to as dump valves. Would I ever use that name? No because nobody knows what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i did admit it, in the land of PUUSSY SHIIT (small turbos), when u dont have an external wg u pussies call your bov a dump valve.. forge is puussy shiit too.. they dont even make a wg do they?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

all im saying is this is why we need two forums. bc you small turbo ppl are on a whole differnt level then us. and all it does is start arguments.. so if we were split up it would stop alot of the bickering.. 

there should be another hardcore forum with adminstrator athority on who can post.. ahh the good old days


----------



## v-dub-p (Aug 10, 2011)

ok ill rephrase for the backwards people, run a open bov, vents to atmosphere the one that releses boost, yar,, we understand each other now..... so runing a open bov/dv will create a rich micture and help to also spit flames as its overfueling


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

boost_addict said:


> i did admit it, in the land of PUUSSY SHIIT (small turbos), when u dont have an external wg u pussies call your bov a dump valve.. forge is puussy shiit too.. they dont even make a wg do they?





boost_addict said:


> all im saying is this is why we need two forums. bc you small turbo ppl are on a whole differnt level then us. and all it does is start arguments.. so if we were split up it would stop alot of the bickering..
> 
> there should be another hardcore forum with adminstrator athority on who can post.. ahh the good old days


You're a sad human being. You have to be one of the most disrespectful people I have seen on here so far. Who the f*ck are you to say who I am? You don't even know me. You're the pathetic human being that's bitching about something you obviously know little about. Do you even know how a valve in general operates? Or is that equation to complex for your pathetic ignorant little excuse of a mind. Obviously my explanation early was too complex for you because you are still pissed off that you don't understand it. This is why this forum f*cking blows anymore. Get your @ss in school, learn some respect and for f*cks sake learn some grammar. You type like you are 5.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

opcorn:Wow....i thought sh_ like this only took place on the mk4 forum...


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

That's what that rabbit will do to you!


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

:laugh::thumbup::thumbup: we all are pretty local, you guys wana throw down or something? I can film, kidding of course. :beer::beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> :laugh::thumbup::thumbup: we all are pretty local, you guys wana throw down or something? I can film, kidding of course. :beer::beer:


Definitely not worth it. You can't fix stupid even with a punch in the face. :thumbup:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


>


Longcat vs Pancake Bunny in a fight who wins ?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

A little Casey Anthony perhaps?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

picture war!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


>


I got an infraction last time I posted hot bitch_s....:thumbdown:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

DMVDUB said:


> picture war!


Look at the Sh_tter on that critter!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Even she likes it!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Aw yes. This and my cold beer is beautiful for a relaxing night in front of the intertubez. :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Notice the space between her hip bone and panty? HOTT :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## v-dub-p (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Ill see that..








And raise you Basscase's wife


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

And I see you BASSCASE's wife with a set of DSL'sopcorn:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Panty pics =winning


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

That chick is DOOOOOPE! Panty pics = winning = TRUE


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Some quality parenting


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

That's just disturbing.... it's like ooh hot... Holy sh*t her kids with her!!!!!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## v-dub-p (Aug 10, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> That's just disturbing.... it's like ooh hot... Holy sh*t her kids with her!!!!!


haha i didnt even notice the kid till i copntinued to scroll down and saw that lol


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

this thread rocks lol


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

done:facepalm:


----------

